# Software Build v11.0 2022.20.*



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Resources for Software Information:     *

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker*     *
Teslapedia: Software Updates*     *
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates*     *
*Software Versions:     *

2022.20*   * * *f49b9120e1b9*  *(2022-07-01)
2022.20.5 * *4cf22f63598f *  * (2022-07-06)
2022.20.6 * *b7eaae9239d9 (2022-07-15)
2022.20.5.1 * *695c3b28*        * (2022-07-16)
2022.20.7    c32f861d7051  (2022-07-24)
2022.20.8    8f941dcd0ba7  (2022-08-04)
2022.20.9    07e3fe217c5f   (2022-08-23)
2022.20.10   e109895bd968 (2022-08-29) (FSD Beta 10.69.1)
2022.20.11  9ee98388a73c (2022-09-02) (FSD Beta 10.69.1.1)
2022.20.15  d6c2b9778598 (2022-09-02) (FSD Beta 10.69.2)
2022.20.12*                 * (2022-09-15)
2022.20.16 *  *3f3288ae2297* * (2022-09-16) (FSD Beta 10.69.2.1)
2022.20.17 *  *75d4b79ede1d (2022-09-17) (FSD Beta 10.69.2.2)
2022.20.18 *  *b830ec0ff401*  *(2022-09-17) (FSD Beta 10.69.2.3)
2022.20.19 *  *8088dce3f2cd*  *(2022-10-31) (FSD Beta 10.69.2.4)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v11.0 2022.16.*
*Release Notes:*

*Green Traffic Light Chime* (HW3, added for vehicles base Autopilot - FSD vehicles already had this feature)​A chime will play when the traffic light you are waiting for turns green. If you are waiting behind another car, the chime will play once the car advances unless Traffic-Aware Cruise Control or Autosteer is active. When Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control is activated, a chime will play when you can confirm to proceed through a green traffic light. To enable, tap Controls > Autopilot > Green Traffic Light Chime.​​Note: This chime is only designed as a notification. It is the drvier's responsibility to observe their environment and make decisions accordingly.​​*Seat Belt Enhancement* (3, Y, new S&X)​This enhancement builds upon your vehicle's superior crash protection - based upon regulatory and industry standard crash testing-but using Tesla Vision to help offer some of the most cutting-edge seatbelt pretensioner performance in the event of a frontal crash. Your seatbelt will now begin to tighten and protect properly restrained occupants earlier in a wider array of frontal crashes.​​*Tesla Adaptive Suspension* (S & X with adaptive suspension)​Tesla Adaptive Suspension will now adjust ride height for an upcoming rough road section. This adjustment may occur at various locations, subject to availability, as the vehicle downloads rough road map data generated by Tesla cars. The instrument cluster will continue to indicate when the suspension is raised for comfort. To enable this feature, tap Controls > Suspension > Adaptive Suspension Damping, and select the Comfort or Auto setting.​​*Tire Configuration* (3 & Y)​Reset the learned tire settings directly after a tire rotation, swap, or replacement to improve your driving experience. To reset, tap Controls > Service > Wheel & Tire Configuration > Tires.​​*Range at Destination* (Undocumented Change)​Tesla's navigation system will once again display your estimated range upon arrival at your destination near your estimated time of arrival.​​​*2022.20.9 Release Notes:*

*Speed Assist* (S3XY with radar)​Your vehicle is now running Tesla Vision! It will rely on camera vision coupled with neural net processing to deliver certain Autopilot and active safety features. Vehicles using Tesla Vision have received top safety ratings, and fleet data shows that it provides overall enhanced safety for our customers. Note that, with Tesla Vision, available following distance settings are from 2-7 and Autosteer top speed is 85 mph (140 km/h).​​*Dynamic Brake Lights* (non-U.S. Model Y)​If you are driving over 50 km/h (31 mph) and brake forcefully, the brake lights will now flash quickly to warn other drivers that your car is rapidly slowing down. If your car stops completely, the hazard warning lights will flash until you press the accelerator or manually press the hazard warning lights button to turn them off.​​​*Tire Configuration* (Model 3)​Reset the learned tire settings directly after a tire rotation, swap, or replacement to improve your driving experience. To reset, tap Controls > Service > Wheel & Tire Configuration > Tires.​​*Car Colorizer* (Legacy S & X)​Customize how your car appears on the touchscreen and mobile app with the Car Colorizer. Change the color of your car's exterior by tapping Controls > Software > Colorizer icon, or using Colorizer in the ToyBox.​​*Polish Voice Navigation*​Your navigation voice guidance is now available in Polish. To switch your language setting, tap Controls > Display > Voice Navigation Language.​​*Turkish Voice Navigation*​Your navigation voice guidance is now available in Turkish. To switch your language setting, tap Controls > Display > Voice Navigation Language.​​*Cabin Camera* (Model Y, new S, new X in U.S.)​The cabin camera above your rearview mirror can now determine driver inattentiveness and provide you with audible alerts, to remind you to keep your eyes on the road when Autopilot is engaged. Camera images do not leave the vehicle itself, which means the system cannot save or transmit information unless you enable data sharing. To change your data settings, tap Controls > Software > Data Sharing on your car's touchscreen. Cabin camera does not perform facial recognition or any other method of identity verification.​​*Speed Assist* (non-U.S.)​Speed Assist now leverages your car's cameras to detect speed limit signs. This improves the accuracy of speed limit data on local roads and highways in select countries. Detected speed limit signs will be displayed in the driving visualization.​​*Online Radio* (non-U.S.)​Your internet radio service provider has been switched to EtherealSound, providing an improved selection of radio stations and content for your drive.​​*Sentry Mode* (3, Y, new S, new X, Israel)​Sentry Mode continuously monitors your car's surroundings while it's locked and parked. When enabled, the car automatically enters the Standby state with its cameras and sensors remain powered to detect potential threats and trigger an appropriate response state: Alert or Panic. To enable Sentry Mode, go to Controls > Safety > Sentry Mode.​​If a minimal threat is detected, such as someone leaning on your car, Sentry Mode switches to the Alert state, displaying a message on your touchscreen indicating that cameras are recording.​​If a major threat is detected, such as someone breaking a window, Sentry Mode switches to the Panic state. In this state, the touchscreen increases to maximum brightness, and you receive a notification on your mobile app.​​To save the video clip captured while in Sentry Mode, you must insert a formatted USB flash drive into one of your USB ports beforehand. Sentry Mode requires more than 20% battery to operate. If your battery falls below 20% while the feature is active, Sentry Mode turns off and you receive a notification on your mobile app.​​Note that Sentry Mode is designed to enhance the security of your car, but cannot protect your car from all possible threats.​​*Seat Belt System Enhancement *(New S, New X, Y, some Model 3, U.S.-only)​This enhancement builds upon your vehicle's superior crash protection - based upon regulatory and industry standard crash testing- by now using Tesla Vision to help offer some of the most cutting-edge seat belt pretensioner performance in the event of a frontal crash. Your seat belts will now begin to tighten and protect properly restrained occupants earlier in a wider array of frontal crashes.​​*Tesla Adaptive Suspension* (Raven S & X, U.S.-only)​Tesla Adaptive Suspension will now adjust ride height for an upcoming rough road section. This adjustment may occur at various locations, subject to availability, as the vehicle downloads rough road map data generated by Tesla cars. The instrument cluster will continue to indicate when the suspension is raised for comfort. To enable this feature, tap Controls > Suspension > Adaptive Suspension Damping, and select the Comfort or Auto setting.​​*Green Traffic Light Chime* (no longer requires EAP or FSD)​A chime will play when the traffic light you are waiting for turns green. If you are waiting behind another vehicle, the chime will play once the vehicle advances unless Traffic-Aware Cruise Control or Autosteer is active.​​Note: This chime is only designed as a notification. It is the driver's responsibility to observe their environment and make decisions accordingly.​​*Improvements to Energy Prediction* (undocumented change)​Tesla is making further improvements to its navigation energy prediction. Tesla already took HVAC use, speed, outside temperature and more into account when predicting its vehicles' range. Recently in update 2022.16 Tesla added even more parameters such as wind speed and direction, humidity and more.​​However, with this update, Tesla is bringing it to a whole new level. Your vehicle will now more accurately predict its range by also considers the number of passengers in the vehicle, the vehicle's tire pressures, the amount of current being drawn out of USB ports and more.​​*Bluetooth Menu* (undocumented change)​The Bluetooth menu has been updated to make it more obvious which device is connected and new device icons have been added.​​Previously Tesla used to show a Bluetooth logo to the right of the device name. The logo would be blue if the device was connected or gray if it wasn't.​​The Bluetooth icon has been replaced with a device icon, presumably so that Tesla can support various types of devices in the future, such as Bluetooth headphones and Bluetooth controllers.​​If a device is connected, it will now display the text 'Connected' underneath the device name, along with a green dot.​​*HomeLink Buttons* (undocumented change)​With the introduction of v11, Tesla added HomeLink controls that appear when you're geographically close to one or more of the HomeLink devices.​​The buttons feature a label underneath them that up until this update displayed whether tapping the button would cancel the the auto-open feature or activate the HomeLink device.​​With this update Tesla has swapped these labels. The Activate or Cancel (if auto-open is turned on) text will now appear inside of the button, and label given to the device such as 'Left Garage' will now appear underneath the button.​​*Battery at Arrival* (undocumented change)​Tesla's navigation system will once again display your estimated range upon arrival at your destination near your estimated time of arrival.​​*Regenerative Braking* (undocumented change)​Tesla's 'Apply Brakes When Regenerative Braking Is Limited' feature was initially included in the 2022.16 update, but it was only available on a limited number of vehicles.​​With update 2022.20.6, Tesla now appears to be rolling out this feature to additional vehicles. Users are reporting that their vehicle has received this feature after updating to 2022.20.​​If the feature was added to your vehicle you will see it added under the 2022.16 release notes, or you can check by navigating to Controls > Pedals & Steering and look for the 'Apply Brakes When Regenerative Braking Is Limited' option.​​Tesla's release notes for this feature from 2022.16 say:​​Your vehicle can now automatically apply regular brakes for consistent deceleration when regenerative braking is limited due to battery temperature or state of charge. To enable, tap Controls > Pedals & Steering > Apply Brakes When Regenerative Braking Is Limited.​


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I guess I need to be prepared for my seatbelt to attack. I hope it wasn’t programmed by one of the folks just fired. I did get upgraded dark gray cartoon cars. Some that look like cars to me, are apparently actually trucks. It’s frustrating to have a car smarter than me.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

garsh said:


> ​*Range at Destination* (Undocumented Change)​Tesla's navigation system will once again display your estimated range upon arrival at your destination near your estimated time of arrival.​


This sounds potentially exciting. Does this indicator only appear when you’re close to your destination or does it remain present for the entire journey? Looks like it works at least within the last 30 minutes according to the screenshot on Not A Tesla App.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> *Range at Destination* (Undocumented Change)Tesla's navigation system will once again display your estimated range upon arrival at your destination near your estimated time of arrival.


Is this true?

A return to what was a great idea back in V8?

Signed,

Guy still on .12


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike said:


> Guy still on .12


As are all of us in the FSD beta program


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> As are all of us in the FSD beta program


I’m not on the FSD beta program.


----------



## VikingWithWings (Apr 20, 2019)

I updated to 2022.20.5 last night, and it disabled all mobile connection thru the app. Have to enable it again in the car. Never happened to me on any update before..


----------



## VikingWithWings (Apr 20, 2019)

All drivers profiles lost and car thinks it is in California. Even time is Californian. NOA not available any longer due to local regulations.
Car charged up to 90% even I set the limit to 60% last night.
Not an good update for me at all. Let’s see after a drive if there is any positiv to report.
( yes, I did a brake/scroll wheels reset)


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

After only two days on 2022.16.3, the car is trying to update to 2022.20.5. For the first time in 105 updates, it appears to be stuck at 50% download and going no further. Good WiFi, same location as all but two previous updates, car plugged in and charged to my 70% settings. Odd.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

VikingWithWings said:


> All drivers profiles lost and car thinks it is in California. Even time is Californian. NOA not available any longer due to local regulations.
> Car charged up to 90% even I set the limit to 60% last night.
> Not an good update for me at all. Let’s see after a drive if there is any positiv to report.
> ( yes, I did a brake/scroll wheels reset)


A similar thing happened to me several months ago: My Model 3 erased profiles and other stuff

I don't think it has anything to do with the firmware version you are on.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

MX has this 2022.20.5 pending WiFi to download, no FSDbeta.

M3 still ar 2022.12 with FSDbeta and intermittent Dashcam, Sentry and BT issues. Need this updated now.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> After only two days on 2022.16.3, the car is trying to update to 2022.20.5. For the first time in 105 updates, it appears to be stuck at 50% download and going no further. Good WiFi, same location as all but two previous updates, car plugged in and charged to my 70% settings. Odd.


I’m in the same situation, only two days with 16.x, now installing 20.5.

For the first time in years, this morning (on 16.x), my cars position on the map display was wrong and took about two minutes to figure itself out…


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Finally, after a three year and nine month absence, the estimated battery SOC at destination is once again pinned next to the ETA at destination:


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Small bugs with 20.5 this morning: 

1. It took about 45 seconds for the LTE handover to successfully happen (from deep sleep to driving away),

2. It took a twin scroll reset before the car would recognize voice commands, and

3. I had to tap the Bluetooth icon and force the car to connect to my phone (I couldn’t make a call with it until manually forcing the connection).

Let’s hope after another deep sleep cycle this crap is cleared up.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Another bug: car was parked for about 30 minutes at a local plaza, locked and with sentry mode on.

Upon return, no LTE, so no music and no live traffic…two twin scroll resets required to have everything return to operating in accordance with manufacturer specifications.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

No idea if my car is trying to get this update. The car is not giving me any indication of the update, but my app says there is an update available when I open it. However nothing happens when I click it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Power Surge said:


> No idea if my car is trying to get this update.


If your car has an update available, you'll see a yellow arrow symbol in the upper-right of the display. Click that for more details.
Or go to the "Software" screen and look around there.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

I


garsh said:


> If your car has an update available, you'll see a yellow arrow symbol in the upper-right of the display. Click that for more details.
> Or go to the "Software" screen and look around there.


I noticed that today actually. Just odd, since my car has always given me update available windows every time I started the car, but not this time.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

garsh said:


> If your car has an update available, you'll see a yellow arrow symbol in the upper-right of the display. Click that for more details.
> Or go to the "Software" screen and look around there.


So I figured out why I am not getting update notifications or able to download the update. My wifi is turned off. I did not turn it off. And I can't seem to turn it back on? I can bring up the wifi window and move the slider from off to on, but that does not seem to do anything.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Ok, after reading some old posts here, I did a reboot and now it searched for new wifi and connected. Right now it's downloading 16.3. So I would assume it will prompt this new version soon after.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Power Surge said:


> So I figured out why I am not getting update notifications or able to download the update. My wifi is turned off. I did not turn it off. And I can't seem to turn it back on? I can bring up the wifi window and move the slider from off to on, but that does not seem to do anything.


I recently had the same issue. And a reboot fixed it in my case too.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Mike said:


> Small bugs with 20.5 this morning:
> 
> 1. It took about 45 seconds for the LTE handover to successfully happen (from deep sleep to driving away),
> 
> ...


I’m always in the habit of rebooting the system right after an update just for extra measure. Seems to help


----------



## boppo (Feb 7, 2019)

I am downloading it now.


----------



## MartyF (Apr 11, 2018)

Not currently on chart so posted here.
Downloading 2022.20.6


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MartyF said:


> Not currently on chart so posted here.
> Downloading 2022.20.6


Added to the poll.


----------



## MartyF (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Is there any rhyme or reason to when we get updates? I have not gotten any notifications for the 2022.20 updates. Still on 2022.16.3.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

On 20.5.

It’s official, TACC has once again become scared of shadows on two lane (provincial) highways.

It’s also becoming even more prone to “phantom braking” when oncoming traffic is casting large shadows while approaching from my right (oncoming curve to my right).

I’ve also had to do the twin scroll reset to get LTE connectivity from a locked and sleeping scenario.


----------



## ufans (Nov 6, 2018)

Installing 2022.20.5.1 now.

Car loaded this version over LTE, previous version was 2022.20.5. Maybe some important security update, as this is only the 3rd time in 3 years my car has loaded update over LTE.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Power Surge said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to when we get updates?


No. Tesla decides that they want to push a new update to X% of vehicles, and they rotate which ones get a release sooner than others.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

TrevP said:


> I’m always in the habit of rebooting the system right after an update just for extra measure. Seems to help


Ideally it should never be necessary to reboot. In practice it can help sometimes. 

I have not done one or needed to do one in very many months. And I have had many successful software updates without any glitches and without rebooting.

YMMV.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

JeffC said:


> Ideally it should never be necessary to reboot. In practice it can help sometimes.
> 
> I have not done one or needed to do one in very many months. And I have had many successful software updates without any glitches and without rebooting.
> 
> YMMV.


Doesn’t the car reboot itself once or more times as part of each software update? I’ve only rebooted manually about 3 times over the car’s four years with me, each for a surprise issue like the screen going blank while driving.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> Doesn’t the car reboot itself once or more times as part of each software update?


Yes it does, which is why rebooting after an update _shouldn't_ be necessary. Yet sometimes it appears to help.


----------



## rrollens_84 (8 mo ago)

Downloaded 2022.20.6 but only received tire update. Why would I not receive other changes that have been documented with this update?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

rrollens_84 said:


> Downloaded 2022.20.6 but only received tire update. Why would I not receive other changes that have been documented with this update?


Which car/year do you have? Not all features apply to all cars. It may also vary by market due to government regulation.


----------



## rrollens_84 (8 mo ago)

Kizzy said:


> Which car/year do you have? Not all features apply to all cars. It may also vary by market due to government regulation.


2018 Stealth Performance Model 3


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

rrollens_84 said:


> Downloaded 2022.20.6 but only received tire update. Why would I not receive other changes that have been documented with this update?


I haven't been able to find a definitive list of changes expected for this release.
Dan's list (for a newer Model Y) doesn't appear to include the Tire Configuration changes, but does have other stuff.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548818041215098882


----------



## rrollens_84 (8 mo ago)

I do have FSD. That may be the reason why I did not get green light chime. But does not explain why the other updates are missing.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

rrollens_84 said:


> I do have FSD.


I do too, and I have that option. I'm not sure why this is showing up in the notes now - I swear I've had that available for several months. Maybe it's only new for some other set of vehicles?

Have you checked your Autopilot settings to see if you have the option for the green traffic light chime?


----------



## rrollens_84 (8 mo ago)

garsh said:


> I do too, and I have that option. I'm not sure why this is showing up in the notes now - I swear I've had that available for several months. Maybe it's only new for some other set of vehicles?
> 
> Have you checked your Autopilot settings to see if you have the option for the green traffic light chime?


Thank you. Yes, I do have and have had the green light chime for sometime as part of my Autopilot/FSD. Since October 2018, I have never received anything short of all the release notes as advertised. Maybe the seat belt feature is not available for older Model 3s. I get it not receiving the green light chime since I already had it.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I do too, and I have that option. I'm not sure why this is showing up in the notes now - I swear I've had that available for several months. Maybe it's only new for some other set of vehicles?
> 
> Have you checked your Autopilot settings to see if you have the option for the green traffic light chime?


This wasn’t available on standard AP and is now.


----------



## airbutchie (Sep 1, 2018)

So I got notification on my Tesla app that 2020.6 was available to download a few nights ago, but said that my car needed to connect to my WiFi... Hmmmm... Never had a disconnect from my WiFi before... I went to the car and re-connected to our home Wifi... No problem... The download finished and it started to install, so I left the car and called it a night... Woke up the next morning and read what new features 2020.6 entailed... Yay to the update and began my trek to work...

Switched to radio from streaming and started to hear little "pops" on both rear speakers... Hmmmm... The "pop" then followed by no audio for a second or two and then return back to normal audio... This would happen every 20 seconds... I switched to Tesla's streaming service... Same thing... Hmmmm... Switched to bluetooth and played music off my iphone... Same thing... Hmmmm... Changed all audio to front speakers... Works fine... Changed all audio to rear speakers... Audio plays for several seconds, including those small "pops", followed by no audio, then back to hearing audio... So I did a soft reboot, which usually fixes most of the issues after a new update... Nope... Didn't work... Came home from work and tried the "brakes + soft reboot"... After the reboot, I lost all our profiles and WiFi connectivity... WTF?! Played the radio and the audio issue is still there... Damn!!! I had to reconfigure our profiles and reconnect to our WiFi... Sheehs... Don't recall having so many problems/issues with an update before... I might have take the car into service for the rear speaker/audio issue... Mind you, I don't listen to high bass music, often, that would blow-out the speakers...

Anyone have similar audio, profile loss, and/or wifi issues with the 2020.6 update? Any insight would be appreciated...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> This wasn’t available on standard AP and is now.


Thanks, I'll add that clarification in the OP.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552048586728390656If this makes range projections more accurate, this is awesome!


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

2022.20.6 seems to have brought a huge efficiency improvement I can't explain. First time ever completing my 95mi office trip at <200 Wh/mi and returning home with 56% battery instead of 50-52%. Just did a 15mi Arby's run and got 180 Wh/mi for the trip. 🤯
20.7 is downloading now, we'll see if it keeps up.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Rich M said:


> 2022.20.6 seems to have brought a huge efficiency improvement I can't explain. First time ever completing my 95mi office trip at <200 Wh/mi and returning home with 56% battery instead of 50-52%. Just did a 15mi Arby's run and got 180 Wh/mi for the trip. 🤯
> 20.7 is downloading now, we'll see if it keeps up.


I'm on 2022.12.3.6, but I'd also say my efficiency is much better than last summer. I don't know what firmware did the trick, or if it was gradual, because of course weather plays a big factor. But with my 2018 RWD LR M3 I've been seeing a lot of <200 Wh/mi local trips lately. Even at 70 mph I'm managing roughly the rated range.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I just downloaded 2022.20.7 - and it's doing really well so far. Not.

First thing I noticed is that it erased all my settings. And I do mean ALL of them.

No, *I mean all of them.








*

I know what you're thinking. That's just a visual glitch, right? *Wrong!








*

I removed half the VIN, that's not the issue. The issue is the *mileage is no longer there*.

But that's not all bad, right? A lot of people would love to have their odometer reset.

Oh yeah, this is also happening:










I don't even live in California! The GPS/Navigation no longer works.

A month ago I would have laughed at that and sent a note to Tesla Service, except...my warranty ran out on July 13th. So if this software update did something really bad to the MCU, I would be on the hook for a $2500 repair.

I'm going to try a couple of MCU reboots to see if that solves it. If not I guess I'll have to hope the next update fixes it, or until I have to wait for some extra money to come along assuming I'll have to pay for an MCU replacement.

EDIT: MCU reset, GPS came back. I did not lose Premium Connectivity somehow, but Homelink is gone. TPMS is also non-functional. The best news though, and the reason I went and tried driving, is the car is not bricked, it actually drives.

EDIT 2: Scheduled charging no longer works. Oh, I can schedule it, but it refuses to obey it.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Did your odometer (in the car, not the app), actually reset? That would surprise me.

The rest, including temporarily having the car think it was in California, sounds a lot like what happened to me earlier this year.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

DocScott said:


> Did your odometer (in the car, not the app), actually reset? That would surprise me.


It hasn't come back yet, so I don't know if it "reset" (it's not zero, it's just gone) but I'm not sure if that's going to take a lot more driving to make it reappear. TPMS I manually reset, and Homelink is still gone (it doesn't even have settings anymore).


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

DocScott said:


> Did your odometer (in the car, not the app), actually reset? That would surprise me.
> 
> The rest, including temporarily having the car think it was in California, sounds a lot like what happened to me earlier this year.


@DocScott how were your issues resolved?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Update from above:

Odometer came back finally. TPMS isn't showing alerts anymore, but I also can't get the tire pressure card to come back. Homelink is working now - it had no settings because the "home" location was gone. 

The only things I can't seem to fix is the "Autosteer (beta)" switch won't stay on, and the HVAC setting reverts back to 70 degrees. Every time I get into the car it's reset again.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Quicksilver said:


> @DocScott how were your issues resolved?


Some of it resolved on its own after a bit, like the GPS figuring out where the car actually was. Other things, like a lot of the settings, had to be manually re-chosen. No way to get the lifetime trip odometer back, though.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Did 400 miles yesterday on 2022.20.7 on the Model X.
Pleased to see the return of predicted arrival energy near top of Nav window. Miss it on Model 3 running 2022.12.x FSDbeta (and the Sentry bug)
It seems to be going through a detailed learning process of the car's energy usage. But it is the car's first long trip.

At first SuperCharging stop, it initially predicted 36% upon arrival. Throughout the nearly 2hr drive, it kept increasing, to 49% arrival SOC about 45 mins out. Actual arrival SOC 51%. 

To next SuperCharger stop, predicted 36% but slowly updated during drive to 42%. Actual arrival 41% SOC.

One issue is that there wasn't any live traffic data on maps. But saw a post on FB that someone running 2022.12.x also had same experience yesterday. So may not be related to 2022.20.7


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

I've got Covid right now so don't have a lot of driving time since the 20.7 update a few days ago. But one thing I did notice is when getting an incoming phone call, there no longer is the large answer and decline buttons that pop up at the bottom of the screen. There's just a small circle with a phone logo that shows up at the top of the navigation screen.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

After updating to 2022.20.7, The car was no longer recognizing my phone as a key for starting purposes. It was still recognizing it as a key for unlocking the door and getting into the car. So that is strange.

I ended up removing my phone as a key, and then setting it up again. Now it works as a key for starting purposes once more.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

smoothness in stop/go has improved for me, chime on green light seems to work well too

obviously haven't tested the new seat belt pretensioner system


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Noticed this on my update, I don't think it's mentioned in the release notes. Maybe a UK thing that has always been available in USA.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

styleruk said:


> always been available in USA.


Not always, but it has been for some time now.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

jmart38 said:


> smoothness in stop/go has improved for me, chime on green light seems to work well too
> 
> obviously haven't tested the new seat belt pretensioner system


For me, green light chime works reliably and has for some time over several updates. I don’t recall when this happened but is has worked since implementation on my car.

The “stop” smoothness has not improved for me and is pretty jerky when stopping, waiting too long to slow down comfortably. The “go” part works much more smoothly, but seems slow to react, pretty much as it has always.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

MX just received 2022.20.8. Seems like another bug fix as nothing new disclosed in notes. (M3 still stuck on FSDbeta, way behind)


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

On 20.7 

I now (finally) have trunk lights when I open the trunk via the latch over the rear license plate while the car is locked and in deep sleep.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> For me, green light chime works reliably and has for some time over several updates. I don’t recall when this happened but is has worked since implementation on my car.
> 
> The “stop” smoothness has not improved for me and is pretty jerky when stopping, waiting too long to slow down comfortably. The “go” part works much more smoothly, but seems slow to react, pretty much as it has always.


Same with me, kangaroo mode is still active.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

styleruk said:


> Same with me, kangaroo mode is still active.


Got it, so now I better understand what Kangaroo mode really is.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I have a M3 with HW3 and AP but without EAP or FSD. I think that's a fairly unusual combination, so I thought I'd report that this update did give me the green light chime! (Edit: I totally slipped a cog. Yes, of course that's the usual configuration now. I was thinking the way I got there was unusual, by upgrading to HW3 without buying FSD. If you include the year, 2018, then it's fairly unusual...)

In my short trip with it today I do find it a nice feature.

I'm curious: can someone with HW2.5 report if they have it too? My guess is they wouldn't, because HW2.5 doesn't _visualize_ traffic lights. But before I upgraded to HW3 I had conclusive evidence that HW2.5 could _see_ traffic lights, even though they didn't appear in the visualization. So it would be interesting to know if it gets the chime.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

DocScott said:


> I'm curious: can someone with HW2.5 report if they have it too? My guess is they wouldn't, because HW2.5 doesn't _visualize_ traffic lights. But before I upgraded to HW3 I had conclusive evidence that HW2.5 could _see_ traffic lights, even though they didn't appear in the visualization. So it would be interesting to know if it gets the chime.


I haven't used AP on surface streets in a while. If I try this I'll have to find a neglected traffic light somewhere - the ones at the larger intersections aren't for playing with!


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

JasonF said:


> I haven't used AP on surface streets in a while. If I try this I'll have to find a neglected traffic light somewhere - the ones at the larger intersections aren't for playing with!


There's no danger.

If you've got plain-vanilla AP, it's _just_ a chime. So when you're first in line stopped at a red light, and it turns green, it chimes once.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

DocScott said:


> There's no danger.
> 
> If you've got plain-vanilla AP, it's _just_ a chime. So when you're first in line stopped at a red light, and it turns green, it chimes once.


I also want to check if it sees the traffic light. If it doesn't slow for it, that could become a rapid enough stop for someone to rear-end me. On a quiet street there won't be anyone there.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

JasonF said:


> I also want to check if it sees the traffic light. If it doesn't slow for it, that could become a rapid enough stop for someone to rear-end me. On a quiet street there won't be anyone there.


With plain AP? Stopping for red lights is not currently a feature.

I'm surprised by that--I'd think stopping for reds would trickle down to plain AP simply because it is a safety issue, while chiming for greens would not, but so far it's been the reverse.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

DocScott said:


> I have a M3 with HW3 and AP but without EAP or FSD. I think that's a fairly unusual combination,


What makes you think that’s unusual? Isn’t that how they’re delivered now?


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

iChris93 said:


> What makes you think that’s unusual? Isn’t that how they’re delivered now?


Exactly how my Australian Sep2020 delivered car is


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

DocScott said:


> With plain AP? Stopping for red lights is not currently a feature.
> 
> I'm surprised by that--I'd think stopping for reds would trickle down to plain AP simply because it is a safety issue, while chiming for greens would not, but so far it's been the reverse.


So it chimes for greens but completely ignores the red, no notification or anything? That's kind of a bad feature. I would have liked to see them paired so that people who insist on texting or watching video while at a red light on AP also won't drive right _through_ a red light doing the same.

At any rate I guess I could see if it at least works at all with HW2.5.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> So it chimes for greens but completely ignores the red, no notification or anything? That's kind of a bad feature. I would have liked to see them paired so that people who insist on texting or watching video while at a red light on AP also won't drive right _through_ a red light doing the same.
> 
> At any rate I guess I could see if it at least works at all with HW2.5.


I’m not sure you understand this feature. It’s for when you’re stopped at a red light and distracted. It will chime at you telling you it’s green, hopefully before someone behind you honks.

I, however, don’t have this turned on.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I’m not sure you understand this feature. It’s for when you’re stopped at a red light and distracted. It will chime at you telling you it’s green, hopefully before someone behind you honks.
> 
> I, however, don’t have this turned on.


I think I get it, I'm just a little stunned that one feature that encourages distraction (the chime will tell me when to go, so I don't have to look up) isn't paired with one preventing distraction from becoming deadly.


----------



## Jakey (Oct 6, 2016)

I still don’t trust the chime on green. There has been plenty of times when I am in the left turn lane and the straight lane has green lights while my lane is still red light and it would chime.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

JasonF said:


> So it chimes for greens but completely ignores the red, no notification or anything? That's kind of a bad feature. I would have liked to see them paired so that people who insist on texting or watching video while at a red light on AP also won't drive right _through_ a red light doing the same.
> 
> At any rate I guess I could see if it at least works at all with HW2.5.


I thought a while back it was discovered that HW 2.5 could warn if you were gonna run a red light/stop sign. I think I experienced this once when I had it. I don’t think it’s reliable enough to document as a feature though.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

People really will complain about anything. It's not a replacement for paying attention or for checking the light is green, it's just an assist... and an optional one at that.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

jmart38 said:


> People really will complain about anything. It's not a replacement for paying attention or for checking the light is green, it's just an assist... and an optional one at that.


I wasn't complaining about the feature itself as much as that it's a feature that encourages lack of attention while not paring it with another that protects everyone else against the driver not paying attention.

But thinking about it, maybe I'm wrong about that, because while it might be "just as easy to implement", they're very different features when it comes to legal liability. I guess I can understand that it's much less liability if a green light chime fails - no one is going to sue or investigate Tesla over that. But if red light detection/warning fails and someone crashes because of it, it's NHTSA investigation time and lawsuit time.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Do you have to have AP to have the new green light chime? I have HW 2.5 but AP is not active on my car.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Kizzy said:


> I thought a while back it was discovered that HW 2.5 could warn if you were gonna run a red light/stop sign. I think I experienced this once when I had it. I don’t think it’s reliable enough to document as a feature though.


Yes--I had that too, before I upgraded to HW3. But it only lasted for a few firmware versions before they took it away again. That was--maybe a year ago?


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

JasonF said:


> I think I get it, I'm just a little stunned that one feature that encourages distraction (the chime will tell me when to go, so I don't have to look up) isn't paired with one preventing distraction from becoming deadly.


Think back to driving a car without even L1 automation--no cruise control, AP, etc..

A red light is an opportunity to do some quick stuff that would be dangerous when driving: grab something from the back seat; glance at directions (or, more recently, change something on the GPS), hand something to a kid in the back seat, etc.. It's not really dangerous to do that, because you're stopped. But if the light turns green, you may have people behind you start honking at you. The chime just replaces (or, really, beats out by a second or two) that honking. Because those are pretty normal things to do for many people already, I don't think the chime is necessarily encouraging them that much; it just lowers the stress level while doing them.


----------



## Jakey (Oct 6, 2016)

jmart38 said:


> People really will complain about anything. It's not a replacement for paying attention or for checking the light is green, it's just an assist... and an optional one at that.


No complaints here. Just an observation. I still don’t depend on it but have it on to see how the software is progressing


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

DocScott said:


> I'm curious: can someone with HW2.5 report if they have it too? My guess is they wouldn't, because HW2.5 doesn't _visualize_ traffic lights. But before I upgraded to HW3 I had conclusive evidence that HW2.5 could _see_ traffic lights, even though they didn't appear in the visualization. So it would be interesting to know if it gets the chime.


I have HW2.5 (with EAP if it makes any difference) and I confirm that I neither visualize traffic lights nor get any chime on green (or red) lights either. However, that may be because I'm in Europe and it might be illegal to warn drivers of traffic lights.
Ok so reading about the rest of the posts, I see that there's an option to enable this behaviour. I haven't seen this setting in my car. With that being said, the lights in Europe are placed in front of the the intersection instead of on the opposite side, or in the middle of the intersection. So when you drive up to an intersection, the traffic light ends up on your right side (left in England) and it's pretty high up. I doubt the M3 cameras will be able to see them.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Got 20.8...and now have the option to have the blended braking for when the battery state cannot give me adequate regen to come to a full stop. This will be real nice this winter.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Well...20.8 also took away all my TACC/cruise control.

Third time in six months that a software update has taken away my ADAS kit.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Mike said:


> Well...20.8 also took away all my TACC/cruise control.


Sorry this happens to you…you’ve obviously done something to anger the Tesla pantheon such that each update giveth and taketh away.🤣

For me on 20.8, I got something about easier updates to the tire pressure system for moving them around the car or replacing. Handy, I guess. I got the blended braking in an earlier update, oddly.

Now to await the 24-series of updates…


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Mike said:


> Well...20.8 also took away all my TACC/cruise control.
> 
> Third time in six months that a software update has taken away my ADAS kit.


Does it show an error?


----------



## elm3c (Dec 30, 2018)

I just updated software to version 2022.20.8, and it completely wiped out all profiles, settings, navigation locations, and audio connections. The phone app shows location of the vehicle at 3500 Deer Creek Rd, Palo Alto, instead of at my home where it is parked. Has anyone else encountered this, and if so, any way to restore prior saved settings? Is there cloud backup of settings with Tesla? Thanks!


----------



## elm3c (Dec 30, 2018)

Looks like @VikingWithWings and @DocScott have seen similar issues. Were you able to resolve, or did you need to redo everything from scratch? Very frustrating...


----------



## elm3c (Dec 30, 2018)

Reading through the thread, @JasonF also had the same issue. Sounds like nothing can be done


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

A new and very annoying oddity for me on 20.8 happened yesterday. Took a 40-mile Interstate trip to an Audi dealer that had a Q4 e-tron just arrive for demo purposes. The Audi is on the shortlist as a replacement for my 2012 Nissan LEAF. On the trip my car worked as well as ever with only a couple of phantom braking events and only one nag to turn the steering wheel. So got to my destination, parked, did my test drive, and began the trip home.

Immediately there was a difference in the nag level; I was getting the warning message even though I was exerting turning torque on the wheel, and it quickly turned to the flashing blue screen…less than a second. Further wheel turning resulted in disconnecting as expected. I re-engaged, still torquing the wheel, got the warning again in only a few seconds, lather, rinse, repeat. Not a good experience. In frustration, I drove the trip home with only TACC for speed control.

I have no idea how something that worked reasonable well one way got hosed for the trip back. Weather was clear, hard surface roads, no other messages or warnings. I’m guessing the car did not like being parked on an Audi lot and rebelled but I certainly hope this new behavior quickly goes back to my car’s “normal.”


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I've created a thread for problems that accompany a firmware update, but presumably don't have anything to do with that particular firmware:









Thread for Problems Triggered by Firmware Updates


By this time, most of us know that sometimes updating the firmware doesn't go right--some settings get reset, or Autopilot goes away for a while, or some other features disappear. Early on, many people attributed those problems to bugs in the new firmware being downloaded, but it's almost...




www.teslaownersonline.com





Since these kinds of problems recur sporadically, we'll have a better chance at comparing notes and sharing solutions if we collect them in one place, rather than bury them in threads for specific firmware. @Mike, for example, has had the same thing happen for him on three different firmware updates.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> However, that may be because I'm in Europe and it might be illegal to warn drivers of traffic lights.


No, works fine (fine on Tesla scale) on HW3.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> Does it show an error?


In the log? Yes, it will capture an error every time I try to tap the stalk to engage cruise control.

After a night's deep sleep, all my ADAS functions have returned.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

2020.20.8 installed, now this may be an existing issue because I have not done this in a while but I wanted to watch BBC news this morning and the web browser had no sound? There appears to be no options on the web browser to find out why, there simply is no sound on the web browser. Is this new or known?


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

styleruk said:


> 2020.20.8 installed, now this may be an existing issue because I have not done this in a while but I wanted to watch BBC news this morning and the web browser had no sound? There appears to be no options on the web browser to find out why, there simply is no sound on the web browser. Is this new or known?


It seems very unlikely to me that Tesla would release a firmware update that got rid of web browser sound, and if it did, there would likely be a lot of comments about it very quickly.

Instead this seems like the kind of thing where the update process itself went wrong for you. I suggest you use this thread to report it, to see if people have had it happen with other updates.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

DocScott said:


> there would likely be a lot of comments about it very quickly.


Do people actually use the web browser?


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Do people actually use the web browser?


I don't normally, but wanted to watch BBC news this morning. Unless they put the BBC app on the car, web browser is the only way.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

styleruk said:


> I don't normally, but wanted to watch BBC news this morning. Unless they put the BBC app on the car, web browser is the only way.


If the BBC News has a YouTube channel, you can follow a link from YouTube in the theater app (basically the browser) to their website.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> If the BBC News has a YouTube channel, you can follow a link from YouTube in the theater app (basically the browser) to their website.


Very true, then I could watch the TV I pay a tax for (£14 per month...yes it's a tax as we have no choice in the UK), and I get adverts as well! (said with tongue in cheek). Seriously, it's the only time I wanted to, I was too lazy to read the paper on my tablet, so thought I'd nap and listen to the news instead.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

styleruk said:


> Very true, then I could watch the TV I pay a tax for (£14 per month...yes it's a tax as we have no choice in the UK), and I get adverts as well! (said with tongue in cheek). Seriously, it's the only time I wanted to, I was too lazy to read the paper on my tablet, so thought I'd nap and listen to the news instead.


I said “to their website.” I wasn’t suggesting to watch them on YouTube. It’s a clunkier method, but maybe would get around the audio not functioning in the standalone browser.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

styleruk said:


> I don't normally, but wanted to watch BBC news this morning. Unless they put the BBC app on the car, web browser is the only way.


When’s the last time you tried this and it worked?


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> I said “to their website.” I wasn’t suggesting to watch them on YouTube. It’s a clunkier method, but maybe would get around the audio not functioning in the standalone browser.


I apologies for my misunderstanding of your comment. I did look at Youtube this morning, but they don't have life stuff there, however, I did not look for a link in the YouTube details, I'll try that next


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> When’s the last time you tried this and it worked?


A while ago, perhaps 2years ago.


----------



## RSSFeed (Sep 28, 2016)

Tesla has started transitioning more of their vehicles equipped with radar to Tesla Vision with their 2022.20.9 software update. Tesla Vision relies on the car’s multiple cameras to power its safety features and driver-assist software, instead of radar.

Tesla Vision was first introduced in May 2021 when the automaker announced that all new Model 3 and Model Y builds no longer included radar. Nearly a year later Tesla also ditched radar in new Model S and Model X builds out of Fremont, transitioning their flagship vehicles to the camera-based system.

These changes only impacted new builds and only after those particular dates, but now Tesla has started transitioning some of their older vehicles outside of the Full Self-Driving (FSD) Beta program to the camera-based Tesla Vision system.

According to the release notes of software update 2022.20.9, a new feature called ‘Speed Assist – Autopilot Improvements’ says “your vehicle is now running Tesla Vision!” (_via Not A Tesla App_)

 
*UPDATE 3:01pm PST*: One of our readers in California has confirmed with us that their 2020 Model Y Performance received 2022.20.9 and is now running on Tesla Vision.

 
As the release notes detail, this version of Tesla Vision still only allows a following distance of between 2 and 7. The Autosteer top speed is also limited to 85mph (140km/h), the level it was increased to from 80mph (130km/h) earlier this year. It is still however below the speed limit of 90mph (145km/h) for cars not on Tesla Vision.

This update appears to be quite limited so far as there have been very few reports of owners receiving it. It was first spotted yesterday on a Model Y in Australia by update tracker _Teslascope_, which has just 7 cars (1 Model S and 6 Model Ys) on its platform with this version at the time of publication.

_TeslaFi _is not much better with 18 installs of 2022.20.9 recorded yesterday, and just 4 today. _TeslaFi_ does however show that it has appeared on all Tesla models, but only in the US and Australia/New Zealand.

If you have received 2022.20.9, let us know in the comments below or reach out to us at [email protected].

The post Tesla Vision added to more radar-equipped cars with software update 2022.20.9 appeared first on Drive Tesla.

Continue reading...


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

I guess I won't be downloading that update anytime soon...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Lots of release notes added for 2022.20.9



garsh said:


> *2022.20.9 Release Notes:*
> *Speed Assist* (S3XY with radar)​Your vehicle is now running Tesla Vision! It will rely on camera vision coupled with neural net processing to deliver certain Autopilot and active safety features. Vehicles using Tesla Vision have received top safety ratings, and fleet data shows that it provides overall enhanced safety for our customers. Note that, with Tesla Vision, available following distance settings are from 2-7 and Autosteer top speed is 85 mph (140 km/h).​​*Dynamic Brake Lights* (non-U.S. Model Y)​If you are driving over 50 km/h (31 mph) and brake forcefully, the brake lights will now flash quickly to warn other drivers that your car is rapidly slowing down. If your car stops completely, the hazard warning lights will flash until you press the accelerator or manually press the hazard warning lights button to turn them off.​​​*Tire Configuration* (Model 3)​Reset the learned tire settings directly after a tire rotation, swap, or replacement to improve your driving experience. To reset, tap Controls > Service > Wheel & Tire Configuration > Tires.​​*Car Colorizer* (Legacy S & X)​Customize how your car appears on the touchscreen and mobile app with the Car Colorizer. Change the color of your car's exterior by tapping Controls > Software > Colorizer icon, or using Colorizer in the ToyBox.​​*Polish Voice Navigation*​Your navigation voice guidance is now available in Polish. To switch your language setting, tap Controls > Display > Voice Navigation Language.​​*Turkish Voice Navigation*​Your navigation voice guidance is now available in Turkish. To switch your language setting, tap Controls > Display > Voice Navigation Language.​​*Cabin Camera* (Model Y, new S, new X in U.S.)​The cabin camera above your rearview mirror can now determine driver inattentiveness and provide you with audible alerts, to remind you to keep your eyes on the road when Autopilot is engaged. Camera images do not leave the vehicle itself, which means the system cannot save or transmit information unless you enable data sharing. To change your data settings, tap Controls > Software > Data Sharing on your car's touchscreen. Cabin camera does not perform facial recognition or any other method of identity verification.​​*Speed Assist* (non-U.S.)​Speed Assist now leverages your car's cameras to detect speed limit signs. This improves the accuracy of speed limit data on local roads and highways in select countries. Detected speed limit signs will be displayed in the driving visualization.​​*Online Radio* (non-U.S.)​Your internet radio service provider has been switched to EtherealSound, providing an improved selection of radio stations and content for your drive.​​*Sentry Mode* (3, Y, new S, new X, Israel)​Sentry Mode continuously monitors your car's surroundings while it's locked and parked. When enabled, the car automatically enters the Standby state with its cameras and sensors remain powered to detect potential threats and trigger an appropriate response state: Alert or Panic. To enable Sentry Mode, go to Controls > Safety > Sentry Mode.​​If a minimal threat is detected, such as someone leaning on your car, Sentry Mode switches to the Alert state, displaying a message on your touchscreen indicating that cameras are recording.​​If a major threat is detected, such as someone breaking a window, Sentry Mode switches to the Panic state. In this state, the touchscreen increases to maximum brightness, and you receive a notification on your mobile app.​​To save the video clip captured while in Sentry Mode, you must insert a formatted USB flash drive into one of your USB ports beforehand. Sentry Mode requires more than 20% battery to operate. If your battery falls below 20% while the feature is active, Sentry Mode turns off and you receive a notification on your mobile app.​​Note that Sentry Mode is designed to enhance the security of your car, but cannot protect your car from all possible threats.​​*Seat Belt System Enhancement *(New S, New X, Y, some Model 3, U.S.-only)​This enhancement builds upon your vehicle's superior crash protection - based upon regulatory and industry standard crash testing- by now using Tesla Vision to help offer some of the most cutting-edge seat belt pretensioner performance in the event of a frontal crash. Your seat belts will now begin to tighten and protect properly restrained occupants earlier in a wider array of frontal crashes.​​*Tesla Adaptive Suspension* (Raven S & X, U.S.-only)​Tesla Adaptive Suspension will now adjust ride height for an upcoming rough road section. This adjustment may occur at various locations, subject to availability, as the vehicle downloads rough road map data generated by Tesla cars. The instrument cluster will continue to indicate when the suspension is raised for comfort. To enable this feature, tap Controls > Suspension > Adaptive Suspension Damping, and select the Comfort or Auto setting.​​*Green Traffic Light Chime* (no longer requires EAP or FSD)​A chime will play when the traffic light you are waiting for turns green. If you are waiting behind another vehicle, the chime will play once the vehicle advances unless Traffic-Aware Cruise Control or Autosteer is active.​​Note: This chime is only designed as a notification. It is the driver's responsibility to observe their environment and make decisions accordingly.​​*Improvements to Energy Prediction* (undocumented change)​Tesla is making further improvements to its navigation energy prediction. Tesla already took HVAC use, speed, outside temperature and more into account when predicting its vehicles' range. Recently in update 2022.16 Tesla added even more parameters such as wind speed and direction, humidity and more.​​However, with this update, Tesla is bringing it to a whole new level. Your vehicle will now more accurately predict its range by also considers the number of passengers in the vehicle, the vehicle's tire pressures, the amount of current being drawn out of USB ports and more.​​*Bluetooth Menu* (undocumented change)​The Bluetooth menu has been updated to make it more obvious which device is connected and new device icons have been added.​​Previously Tesla used to show a Bluetooth logo to the right of the device name. The logo would be blue if the device was connected or gray if it wasn't.​​The Bluetooth icon has been replaced with a device icon, presumably so that Tesla can support various types of devices in the future, such as Bluetooth headphones and Bluetooth controllers.​​If a device is connected, it will now display the text 'Connected' underneath the device name, along with a green dot.​​*HomeLink Buttons* (undocumented change)​With the introduction of v11, Tesla added HomeLink controls that appear when you're geographically close to one or more of the HomeLink devices.​​The buttons feature a label underneath them that up until this update displayed whether tapping the button would cancel the the auto-open feature or activate the HomeLink device.​​With this update Tesla has swapped these labels. The Activate or Cancel (if auto-open is turned on) text will now appear inside of the button, and label given to the device such as 'Left Garage' will now appear underneath the button.​​*Battery at Arrival* (undocumented change)​Tesla's navigation system will once again display your estimated range upon arrival at your destination near your estimated time of arrival.​​*Regenerative Braking* (undocumented change)​Tesla's 'Apply Brakes When Regenerative Braking Is Limited' feature was initially included in the 2022.16 update, but it was only available on a limited number of vehicles.​​With update 2022.20.6, Tesla now appears to be rolling out this feature to additional vehicles. Users are reporting that their vehicle has received this feature after updating to 2022.20.​​If the feature was added to your vehicle you will see it added under the 2022.16 release notes, or you can check by navigating to Controls > Pedals & Steering and look for the 'Apply Brakes When Regenerative Braking Is Limited' option.​​Tesla's release notes for this feature from 2022.16 say:​​Your vehicle can now automatically apply regular brakes for consistent deceleration when regenerative braking is limited due to battery temperature or state of charge. To enable, tap Controls > Pedals & Steering > Apply Brakes When Regenerative Braking Is Limited.​


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Has anybody with an older Model 3 upgraded to 2022.20.9 but does NOT see the "Speed Assist" release note stating that the car is now using Tesla Vision (no radar)?

I've got 2022.20.9 queued up, but I don't know if I want to upgrade. It sounds like Vision is still not up-to-par with Radar.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

garsh said:


> Has anybody with an older Model 3 upgraded to 2022.20.9 but does NOT see the "Speed Assist" release note stating that the car is now using Tesla Vision (no radar)?
> 
> I've got 2022.20.9 queued up, but I don't know if I want to upgrade. It sounds like Vision is still not up-to-par with Radar.


Interesting, as you know, I still have the 'kangaroo mode' with an 09 model 3. Was told that because it can go down to 1 on the gap setting, it still uses radar. I will be upgrading to 2020.20.9 as soon as I get the option because it cannot get any worse than what it has been this year.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Unrelated, but after 4/years I learned you can adjust the car follow distance with the right scroll wheel. This might be new software feature or me just not paying attention.
I have also noticed sometimes where I am trying to use the left scroll wheel to skip to the next song on usb will change inputs instead.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

This is not something I want…hoping to go to the 2022.24.n thread instead. No indication, at least so far, that 24.n kills the radar.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> me just not paying attention.


This one. 


Madmolecule said:


> I have also noticed sometimes where I am trying to use the left scroll wheel to skip to the next song on usb will change inputs instead.


Long press does that.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

I would hope for a warning before receiving an update that kills an advertised safety feature that doesn't work if you're approaching a sky coloured obstacle...


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

jmart38 said:


> I would hope for a warning before receiving an update that kills an advertised safety feature that doesn't work if you're approaching a sky coloured obstacle...


It is good to have hope. It is better to have low expectations and not be disappointed when hope gets dashed. Key to life here, or something like that. But I agree with you.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Latest update seems to have brought on an issue. My car beeps loudly 4 times or so when I get in it each morning, which is nice for the neighbours at 6am every morning. WTF?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I’m on 2022.20.15 (FSD Beta 10.69.2).


----------



## Montana3 (Apr 27, 2019)

Kizzy said:


> I’m on 2022.20.15 (FSD Beta 10.69.2).


Me, too, as of this evening.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

My advice is to avoid any forced Tesla Vision -update at all cost. I gave in and installed 24.6 and the car is ruined due to the forced automatic headlights and wipers, which are complete ****.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Kimmo57 said:


> the car is ruined due to the forced automatic headlights and wipers


I agree in that I dislike these "forced features". But...ruined? Exaggerate much?


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

FRC said:


> I agree in that I dislike these "forced features". But...ruined? Exaggerate much?


In daylight it's fine, but after that the car keeps constantly turning on the brights every time AP is turned on regardless of whether there's need for it or if there's oncoming traffic. What really sucks is that he car keeps turning on the high beams under street lights. While you can easily turn the auto-headlights off, that has to be done several times during the drive due to the fact that the auto-headlights don't work. That's infuriating!
I used to like driving this car, now I hate it. The most infuriating part is that it doesn't need to be like this, but someone has decided to make it terrible on purpose. Designers shouldn't make customers hate their products (and the designers).


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

I just remembered I have S3xybuttons that can rescue the situation and override the suckiness of Tesla. 👍 Still would prefer if Tesla wouldn't make these suck.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Kimmo57 said:


> In daylight it's fine, but after that the car keeps constantly turning on the brights every time AP is turned on regardless of whether there's need for it or if there's oncoming traffic. What really sucks is that he car keeps turning on the high beams under street lights. While you can easily turn the auto-headlights off, that has to be done several times during the drive due to the fact that the auto-headlights don't work. That's infuriating!
> I used to like driving this car, now I hate it. The most infuriating part is that it doesn't need to be like this, but someone has decided to make it terrible on purpose. Designers shouldn't make customers hate their products (and the designers).


Those auto hi beams react in much the same way as what was in my (long since sold) 77 Lincoln Continental, 78 Lincoln Mark V and 85 Lincoln Town Car…no noticeable improvement in the 70s technology.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Mike said:


> Those auto hi beams react in much the same way as what was in my (long since sold) 77 Lincoln Continental, 78 Lincoln Mark V and 85 Lincoln Town Car…no noticeable improvement in the 70s technology.


The auto high beams on my 1968 Cadillac Fleetwood Sixty Special Brougham were far better. Love the regression over more than half a century. In fairness, it did glitch slightly if the sensor glass was not clean; it was located in the engine compartment right behind the grill facing forward. Picked up everything the front did from rain spatter to bugs. The sensor was large enough though that it still worked pretty well even when not perfectly clean. Replaced with a ‘71 and ‘74 Caddies with different auto high beam tech, but they worked well also. Long since gone, the ‘71 Fleetwood was one of my all-time favs for traveling with enough room for six full-sized adults to be comfortable and included every bit of their luggage, coolers, etc. Can still get all that today but your choices are limited to Rolls unless you go into the limo market. Even the new Bentleys, Maybachs, etc. are really 4-seaters plus maybe a child, possibly a medium-size dog. Aaah, the nostalgia creeps in especially as those were my 3 and only Caddies. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

RSSFeed said:


> Tesla has started transitioning more of their vehicles equipped with radar to Tesla Vision with their 2022.20.9 software update. Tesla Vision relies on the car’s multiple cameras to power its safety features and driver-assist software, instead of radar.


Anyone knows if vehicles with older computers (2.5) and cameras (that have pretty poor resolution) will also switch to Tesla Vision when upgrading?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Kimmo57 said:


> In daylight it's fine, but after that the car keeps constantly turning on the brights every time AP is turned on regardless of whether there's need for it or if there's oncoming traffic. What really sucks is that he car keeps turning on the high beams under street lights. While you can easily turn the auto-headlights off, that has to be done several times during the drive due to the fact that the auto-headlights don't work. That's infuriating!
> I used to like driving this car, now I hate it. The most infuriating part is that it doesn't need to be like this, but someone has decided to make it terrible on purpose. Designers shouldn't make customers hate their products (and the designers).


You can turn off the high beams by pushing the left stalk forward (on cars with stalks). It’s automatic for me now to push it forward when engaging Autosteer. It’s not the perfect fix, but it does disable highbeam flashing until you next renengage Autosteer (at which point it turns the high beams on again). It would be nice if Tesla didn’t brute force turning everything on that Autopilot might need to see.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

2022.20.17 (FSD Beta 10.69.2.1) is out now.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Well, well, well...I've been asking for almost 4 years to enlarge the regeneration line (below the PRNDL and the range indicator) so that is more easily visible. And they finally did it! It is now 3 to 4 times larger and actually usable. I could discern no additional changes with this update.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

It decided to ‘reload’ the software so hopefully it also reset my strike counter too. Regardless, I did see some improvements, less frantic steering, but multiple left turn lanes with multiple curved lines is ‘exciting.’

Ordinary Autopilot works good enough on the highway and accidental disengagement clears without being locked out. I’ll test FSD at speeds below 45 mph on urban streets.

The false ‘loading’ text in App cleared.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

It did things overall very well and impressive. The Birdseye view at intersection was pretty good. It did however get too close to some park cars for my comfort, also it doesn’t seem to be thinking far enough ahead. It did miss a few turns by not preparing in time. Also it doesn’t turn the turn signal on when leaving from the main lane to the turning lane. It waits and turns it on right before the turn. it appears to me that it is using only pure vision and is not in sync with the navigation. It should have pre-vision from the big data.

It would be great to have some more audio feedback from the system. Even some humorous stuff like that was a bit rough, sorry you had to take over, did you see how that idiot was driving, another truck rolling coal


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> It should have pre-vision from the big data.


Agreed. My biggest gripe with Tesla's approach to FSD is that Elon wants to treat mapping data as a "crutch" and not rely on it. I understand his point about having to react to varying conditions, such as construction. But mapping data could also help the car perform better at strange intersections.

I know I can handle a strange intersection much better after I've encountered it several times and can anticipate how things happen there. Because I'm using my own internal "mapping data".


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Even though I'd disabled FSD, I was surprised when Autopilot signaled I had committed a driving fault and gave me a strike against FSD that was not on. I had turned off FSD as I was planning to do more testing when I got back home.

Now I wonder if I disable Autopilot, will still give FSD strikes?

I am OK with a 'time out' that clears after a drive. But several months long 'time out' is not instructive ... one might suggest vindictive.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Less than 10% of the fleet is on a non-FSD-Beta version of 2022.20.

But 22% of the fleet is on an FSD-Beta version of 2022.20.
That's a pretty sizable chunk. Do 22% of _all_ Tesla owners really have FSD-Beta now?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Do 22% of _all_ Tesla owners really have FSD-Beta now?


No. 22% of the users who sign up for whatever service you‘re using to get these numbers have FSD beta now. They’re probably more likely than all Tesla owners to have it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> No. 22% of the users who sign up for whatever service you‘re using to get these numbers have FSD beta now. They’re probably more likely than all Tesla owners to have it.


Yes, good point.
I'm getting these numbers from TeslaFi.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

Sampling errors based on an over-engaged audience?  I would like to know the percentage of all tesla owners who have sprung for FSD. And then what percentage of those have requested access to the Beta. I expect there is a sizable chunk who want nothing to do with a beta, and only want the end result. Probably not the group of us on this board though...


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

PalmtreesCalling said:


> Sampling errors based on an over-engaged audience?  I would like to know the percentage of all tesla owners who have sprung for FSD. And then what percentage of those have requested access to the Beta. I expect there is a sizable chunk who want nothing to do with a beta, and only want the end result. Probably not the group of us on this board though...


You’ve described me. Bought EAP/FSD with my 2018 M3, got the free HW 3.0 upgrade, and tried to join the FSDbeta when I first could. Got tired of the scoring system’s idiosyncracies and opted out before actually getting the beta. No interest in the beta but would like the FSD I paid and am obviously waiting for.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> You’ve described me.


Me too. I was originally gung-ho to try out the beta. But after seeing the issues that some of the original beta testers were putting up with, I decided to remove my beta request. I'll be waiting for the final product, I guess.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> I was originally gung-ho to try out the beta. But after seeing the issues that some of the original beta testers were putting up with, I decided to remove my beta request. I'll be waiting for the final product, I guess.


I respect anyone’s decision to wait. I agree the safety score system was crazy. FSD Beta has been truly awful on many of the roads I drive. But things have improved, and 10.69.* is respectable. Usually.

I hear they are opening it to safety scores 80 and above, so the ridiculous safety score game should be ending. One can always create driver profiles with and without FSD Beta, so I don’t really see a downside to requesting it. Unless you really have no interest in it until it is near perfect. My curiosity to see things for myself outweighs any drop of patience I might have.

To me, the stoplight/stop sign feature is something like an Apple watch - something I thought I had no interest or use for when I first heard of it. But after using for awhile, I get it. I will want this feature in my cars, just like adaptive cruise control is a must for me.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> One can always create driver profiles with and without FSD Beta, so I don’t really see a downside to requesting it.


I see two downsides:

Forced to disable radar, forced to use auto wipers and auto high beams with autopilot, and AP speed limited to 85 mph. Though that's happening to everyone now, I've stopped updating software in order to avoid that for the time being.
The FSD Beta testers don't get the latest features and bug fixes as quickly as the rest of us.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

garsh said:


> I see two downsides:
> 
> ...
> The FSD Beta testers don't get the latest features and bug fixes as quickly as the rest of us.


I'm a tester (test manager at this point actually) by profession. If I can notice something with the Beta and help improve it for all of us, it's worth it not to get the latest bells and whistles. 
There is an intersection on the road to my home where all previous builds always (~95% of the time) jump to the right when they see the curved lane markings for people on the left of my lane of travel who are turning left. I haven't been by that way more than once with the 10.69.2.2. it handled it perfectly. I want to go that way like 10 times this coming weekend. I'll be really happy if it consistently fails to jump right.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I'm a tester (test manager at this point actually) by profession. . . .


What I miss is an ISO 9000 class trouble ticket system. I want to know someone read, classified, counted, and send me at least one acknowledgment.

Bob Wilson


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> What I miss is an ISO 9000 class trouble ticket system. I want to know someone read, classified, counted, and send me at least one acknowledgment.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Standard of performance? Processes, procedures? Ha! Dream On, Brother Wilson!


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> What I miss is an ISO 9000 class trouble ticket system. I want to know someone read, classified, counted, and send me at least one acknowledgment.
> 
> Bob Wilson


In all seriousness, I can say JIRA is head and shoulders better than Bugzilla. Very well architected and great features and integration. (no this isn't a paid endorsement.  )


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Naw, just a fan of Dr Demming. If you don’t have data, it is another useless opinion.

Bob Wilson


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Just got .18. Don't see it.
Sorry that sounded rude. I was half asleep.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Just got a new install of 2022.20.18.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

This actually happened on.17 before I got the .18. I finally got a wish, or maybe it was by accident. I had FSD engaged on a bright sunny day and actually my front windshield washer/wiper came on To clean the windshield/camera. I am hoping it was the AI and not a bug


----------



## pweady (Dec 18, 2018)

My FSD computer has now crashed several times on .17. I hope it's fixed with .18. I noticed when it happens the car can no longer read speed limit signs. It must revert to the nav data because the displayed speed limit changes but isn't always correct.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

With 2022.20.18, here was a temporary loss of regeneration but I'd set the tire flag. There was a 'white line' but little or no force. But using cruise control to change set speed, regeneration green line occurred and came back. Otherwise, it appears to work as before.

I don't know if it reset the FSD strike counter ... but the Tesla penalty box has all but killed my curiosity. If you test it right, you can get a strike and soon enough, you are out of the game. BORING.

Bob Wilson


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

My biggest gripe, and I've mentioned this before, is that FSD Beta can't seem to look ahead more than a second or so, so it can't position itself in the right lane before it is right up on a need to turn, and then it's in the wrong lane. It follows so closely that if it were a human, it would NEVER get a score high enough to get FDS Beta status. (fairly ironic, huh?)


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

PalmtreesCalling said:


> My biggest gripe, and I've mentioned this before, is that FSD Beta can't seem to look ahead more than a second or so, so it can't position itself in the right lane before it is right up on a need to turn, and then it's in the wrong lane. It follows so closely that if it were a human, it would NEVER get a score high enough to get FDS Beta status. (fairly ironic, huh?)


This has been my issue with this set-up (FSD/NOA/Autosteer et al) since day one (June 2018).

The car has no idea what is happening more than a few car lengths ahead and puts itself into situations that any driver can foresee 10-15 seconds before the situation becomes apparent to the car. 

(I have paid for FSD and have V3 hardware, but choose not to partake in the FSD beta program.)


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I sure wish we had the new energy displays.

The updated App looks promising… especially enabling dog mode remotely.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Only 4.6% of the fleet is on a non-FSD version of 2022.20.

22.3% of the fleet is on an FSD version of 2022.20.

Unpinning this thread. For FSD-specific discussions concerning this series of builds, please use the following thread:









FSD v10.69.2.* (2022.20.15, 2022.20.16, 2022.20.17...


This thread is for discussing these particular versions of Tesla's FSD. For more general FSD disussions, please post to the FSDBeta MEGATHREAD. Any off-topic posts in this thread will be moved to the FSDBeta Megathread. Full Self-Driving Beta v10.69.2 FSD Beta v10.69.2 Release Notes: Added a...




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Isn’t there a 3rd group: 
1-non-FSD
2-FSD
3-FSD-beta


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

I’m still holding on 2022.20.8 despite the car being ready to install 2022.36.5. Still saying “no.”


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Sorry, pedantically I should have said "FSD-beta" instead of "FSD".
Certain builds are specific to FSD beta testers.
Everybody else (groups 1 and 2 in your list) get non-FSD-beta builds.


SalisburySam said:


> Isn’t there a 3rd group:
> 1-non-FSD
> 2-FSD
> 3-FSD-beta


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> I’m still holding on 2022.20.8 despite the car being ready to install 2022.36.5. Still saying “no.”


I finished my last road trip of the year, so I went ahead and finally updated from 2022.20.8 to 2022.35.5.

After one day of commuting, I haven't noticed it being any worse.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> I haven't noticed it being any worse.


Nor any better, I would guess. I wish they would hurry up and let beta people move the blind spot on blinker image.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Just turn off the ‘strike out’ and use the Autopilot pause. Then I’ll be happy.

There are reports Tesla wants to book Autopilot and FSD revenue. This may mean the end of the ‘beta’ label.

I don’t expect perfection but continued work towards perfection.

Bob Wilson


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Just installed 20.19.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

garsh said:


> Agreed. My biggest gripe with Tesla's approach to FSD is that Elon wants to treat mapping data as a "crutch" and not rely on it. I understand his point about having to react to varying conditions, such as construction. But mapping data could also help the car perform better at strange intersections.
> 
> I know I can handle a strange intersection much better after I've encountered it several times and can anticipate how things happen there. Because I'm using my own internal "mapping data".


I wonder if it's like adding a bunch of sensors that are good in some scenarios but not others. Which one do you trust? Unless you can tell when the map data is right versus wrong, how do you know whether to trust what the computer sees versus the map data? I encounter all sorts of problems with map data on well-traveled roads. One long freeway entrance on my commute has 30mph in one section. So when everyone else is going 65mph, it wants to slow to 30mph. I've tried to send in fixes to places where people have said the map data comes from and to Tesla, but it hasn't been fixed and has existed for years. I can also point to many strange lane errors in map data on major roads. So it is still overruling what it sees based on map data, just not at the right times. Can one make a scalable solution that relies on accurate map data? I think this is the main challenge of a Waymo/Cruise solution versus Tesla. Clearly, neither one has proven successful, so the jury is out. I would love to hear Tesla's long-term plan on mapping data. It doesn't seem like they are doing anything meaningful to try to fix mapping data, but they aren't entirely abandoning it. I imagine they have thought of all sorts of grandiose things they could do, but it's on the back burner.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

M3OC Rules said:


> One long freeway entrance on my commute has 30mph in one section. So when everyone else is going 65mph, it wants to slow to 30mph.


I see this a lot when I'm going under an overpass, when the overpass is a standard city street and I'm on a highway, it seems like the car see's the intersection of both, and wants to travel the slower speed, not being 3D aware. (this is my theory only)


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I see this a lot when I'm going under an overpass, when the overpass is a standard city street and I'm on a highway, it seems like the car see's the intersection of both, and wants to travel the slower speed, not being 3D aware. (this is my theory only)


In that case, I was referring to I think it has to do with construction a long time ago. But its like part of the road is designated with a speed limit and part of it is unknown so it defaults to 30. That is separate from the first quarter mile where it still thinks its a city street. So it goes 30 mph and then 55mph and then 30 mph and finally 60mph. I have also verified on Waze and/or Google Maps that they also have the same problem. There are no speed limit signs and it changes the speed multiple times over the course of a mile.

I do remember lots of speculation on the overpass theory though so maybe in some cases. 

I had cases today where it flipped between autopilot and FSD Beta on the freeway while going around a sharp corner multiple times. It was pretty jarring because it changed the line it was driving abruptly when it switched between the two. Another map error maybe? Or could that be a GPS error like your overpass?


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I see this a lot when I'm going under an overpass, when the overpass is a standard city street and I'm on a highway, it seems like the car see's the intersection of both, and wants to travel the slower speed, not being 3D aware. (this is my theory only)



That's a lot better than a section of HW 108 in California that I drove along recently. It's 55mph, but the car thought that the speed limit was 25mph for several miles.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Whoa, I haven't seen this before. I preheat/precondition my car on cold mornings here and this morning noticed that Max melted the snow off his front "eyes". Wonder when that happened?


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

I might add that this is a welcome addition where I live. I used to have to get out the ice scraper to clean that area, even though the REST of the windows were cleared. General defrosting (with air) doesn't do the camera area of the windscreen.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

tencate said:


> Whoa, I haven't seen this before. I preheat/precondition my car on cold mornings here and this morning noticed that Max melted the snow off his front "eyes". Wonder when that happened?
> View attachment 45587


I'm not sure Max did that. The camera area is black. If conditions are right, sunlight could do it. Notice that the black border of the windshield is also mostly melted.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

DocScott said:


> I'm not sure Max did that. The camera area is black. If conditions are right, sunlight could do it. Notice that the black border of the windshield is also mostly melted.


The car does have a heater in the camera housing though.









Tesla Model 3's Sentry Mode Camera Has Built-In Heater to Melt Snow When It's Parked


The small heating element melts away snow to ensure the car always has eyes on its surroundings.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> The car does have a heater in the camera housing though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And, as far as I remember, has _always_ defrosted.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> And, as far as I remember, has _always_ defrosted.


NOT on my car. It went away at some point. But with temps in the low 20s (F) the next couple of days, I may get to find out.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

DocScott said:


> I'm not sure Max did that. The camera area is black. If conditions are right, sunlight could do it.


Yup, Max did it. Sentry mode was NOT on, this is simply preheating/preconditioning the car mode. In the past I've had to get out and use an ice scraper on the camera area to clear it. But that was last Winter/Spring. They may have fixed it on my car some time back.


----------

